# how to draw more photorealistic?



## faith678 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi I think I have attached my drawing right, but want advice on how to draw more photorealistic and what tools I would need thanks xx


----------



## reggier3mote (Jul 11, 2014)

One thing I started doing was using a black colored pencil or a charcoal pencil to represent my blackest blacks when doing a pencil drawing. Graphite has a little shine to it so when you use like a 6B for 'black' and it shines this may not produce the effect desired. And the drawing you attached is really nice, just keep practicing and working toward what you want you'll get there.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

You can ask 10 different people and get 10 different answers. I can only offer up what I have found that works best for me.

I still have not been able to achieve hyper-realism. However I have found a few tips/tricks to help get me closer. 

1st: Just as mentioned by Reggie, you don't want to use graphite for the darkest areas as they will create a shine or reflection in light. You want to use a charcoal based pencil. I have found the Primo Elite Grande works great and can be purchased at any Michael's craft store.

2nd: Paper is key. One of the keys in achieving a photo realistic image is having smooth paper. I use Bristol board, which is a thicker stock paper and has a smooth and textured side. I always use the smooth side.

3rd: Blending tools. The tools you use to blend will impact how smooth, rough, or textured your blending turn out. I have found that for real smooth blending I use q-tips. Other tools are soft tissue, cotton balls, chamois, and stumps and tortillions.


----------

